# Help!



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

So my girlfriends room mate has a 75 gallon SW tank. It has some live rock, sand, 2 tangs, and a damsel, oh and a goby. Well the water is CLOUDY and it just looks terrible. Nothing growing. All I know is that he has some good light and hit protein skimmer isnt working because the lid for the top is missing and it overflows. Help me keep this tank going because obviously he doesn't care!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

What are the tanks levels at (NO2, NO3, ph, Ammonia, sg). It is possible for your water to look bad but levels be good. I was just reading in a book called Aqurium Corals by Eric Borneman and had mentioned that so many of us want crystal clear water, but sometimes it isn't always pratical. Goes and describes that the algae in the water making it somewhat cloudy is needed by many filter feeding organisms. (feather dusters, coral, etc.) I guess all and all we need to know what your levels are at. It might also be good to let us know what kind of light is being used and how many watts. Also what is being used for filtration. By looking at the picture, the water doesn't look that cloudy. On a little different note, i was wondering how long this tank has been set up, and what kind of lr was used. What is the white rock on the right side of the tank? What is the clean up crew like. 

Zachary


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh no no no that tank in my sig is my tank. Its crystal clear...heheh. FW though.

I will have to get the water tested for sure. All I know is the guy put water from the kitchen sink (which I know is bad) into it and put the right about of salt in it. The salinity is fine but yea. Filtration...some aquatech biowheel crap. What can I do with the protein skimmer? get some plastic thing and silicone it?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if his skimmer overflowing... that can mean that he's using a dechlorinator that is creating a lot of foam , or that he has a well established tank with a lot of organics in it.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

No the lid is gone. I am not too sure how they work but when I put my hand on it and completely seal it...the water level stays the same but when its open it just overflows.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

after reading this post again... I kinda figured out what is going on here... its not overflowing when you put your hand over it to completely seal it because pressure in the collection cup becomes to great to keep the bubbles coming. A normal collection cup is NOT completely sealed into a pressure chamber. My guess is either you have the air setting too high, too many dissolved solids in your tank or the dechlorinator is wreaking havock on your skimmer.


----------

